# Lyft needs to match uber surges



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

It surges almost every weekend here. As soon as it goes over 2x, all the lyft drivers disappear. I do it too, I don't understand why lyft won't match the surges with their own.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It surges almost every weekend here. As soon as it goes over 2x, all the lyft drivers disappear. I do it too, I don't understand why lyft won't match the surges with their own.


No kidding. And when fubar surges, the Lyft requests light up your phone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I observed same things and there is a third observation I made:

A fake Uber surge is quickly diagnosed by complete dead silence of Lyft requests.

When Uber surge is for real, customers flock to Lyft and Lyft requests go off the charts.


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

No need to match because not a lot of people takes lyft anyways.. I was in the prime time area for good hour and half with no request at all... So lyft insists drivers to go to prime time area to get more request and yet, nobody is requesting a ride. Yesterday, I was in prime time area for 30 minutes without a single ride request. It's getting ridiculous. During guarantee hours, I immediately gets first ride request. I need two ride per hour so driving around to look for 2nd request and I don't get anything..


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I observed same things and there is a third observation I made:
> 
> A fake Uber surge is quickly diagnosed by complete dead silence of Lyft requests.
> 
> When Uber surge is for real, customers flock to Lyft and Lyft requests go off the charts.


It's actually the other way around here.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Lyft requests are similar to Uber surges: they both are away from you, all the time.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Dcspride said:


> It's actually the other way around here.


For that reason alone, Lyft should survive and maybe a couple more prayers should manage to enter the market. This is how you can call it a market anyways. Other ways we will all be in a computer game designed by Uber. We will be in the matrix.


----------



## duck dodger IV (Sep 19, 2014)

My hunch is that Lyft prices prime time to undercut Uber. Stupid strategy as it screws drivers (by giving out 1X fares when Uber is 1.5X+) and screws passengers because dual drivers log out of Lyft.

I've been burned a couple times, driving 1X Lyft fares (in pink zones) when I know that at the same time Uber is 1.5X+. Therefore cut back on driving for Lyft by alot.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

I only open the uber app above X1.7 now. I find that Lyft drivers go farther and tip more often. With uber/Lyft at $0.90/$1.10 per mile respectively and the difference with Safe Rider fee payments, average shorter rides with uber riders, I feel that they are equal at a surge of 1.5, and id rather give my driving time to Lyft than Uber for the sake of supporting marketplace competition.


----------



## JUAGAMELO (Aug 19, 2014)

McGillicutty said:


> No kidding. And when fubar surges, the Lyft requests light up your phone.


 When Uber surges shows up, Lyft drivers disappear and switches to uber, uber surge areas are clear and transparent and always guaranteed, Lyft PT is a hoax and you'd never know if you got it or know. Lyft PrimeTime is ellusive and unpursuitable.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Lyft likes to keep Prime Time a mystery. Won't drive until that changes. taken too many rides that should of been PT and not payed. Honestly Lyft is a joke,


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

No Prime Time rates. We don't have any guarantees in NJ so that means nothing. Signing up is BS anyway because you can still drive you just won't get the annoying texts reminding you to drive.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

A bit of a change from the usual in LA last night. Lyft was surging all night, and not just small squared areas but a complete blanket coverage without gaps covering half of LA basin. This, unfortunately sent many Uber drivers to switch their apps to Lyft and created a glut of driver and longer wait for pings. I had no choice but to turn on Uber app which was surging but at much lower numbers, 1.2x to 1.5x. Closing time a bit higher. This seems to be Lyft recent strategy while Uber seems to be cutting back on the surges.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Why? Does Domino's need to match Papa John's on SuperBowl Sunday?


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Lyft is too nice of a company. Uber is ruthless and doesn't give a ****. Uber will win. 

Lyft thought they were being smart by cutting rates for customers, without any thought of what would happen if rates had to go up. Now Uber has raised rates with surge and drivers are leaving Lyft. Lyft is stuck. 

Lyft is screwing drivers now with guarantees and sign up bonus, which both had bad implementation. They have no strategy, nor the demand.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> It surges almost every weekend here. As soon as it goes over 2x, all the lyft drivers disappear. I do it too, I don't understand why lyft won't match the surges with their own.


Would be a great match


----------

